# How can I stop my house smelling of dog?



## majic (May 9, 2008)

Now that I have three dogs, I'm worried that my house will smell like a kennel. I don't even notice it myself, but last time my mum came round, she commented (very tactfully!) that since the arrival of our long-coat chi, the house was starting to smell a bit doggy. :confused5:

Any advice from other multiple dog owners? Obviously I open windows and stuff, but I'm wondering about getting one of those plug-in air freshener things.


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a dog plug in airfreshner, works a trick!


----------



## furriefriend (Jul 25, 2008)

I am obsessed with this and find myself buying all the products that have nice smells to wipe surfaces and spray stuff on fabrics I also use spry air fresherners made of natural oils ie lavender ect rather than plug ins. I would also go for bathing your dogs reqularly not to their detriment.


----------



## furriefriend (Jul 25, 2008)

Ps Didnt notice you are uk I use febreeze which smells nice.


----------



## hallow91 (May 4, 2008)

I found the best thing we did was to get rid of all the carpet in our house. It really helped. But before that we did the carpet powder and vacuumed a lot. We used febreeze too. It is hard to keep the smell down. My family is really not animal in the house people. But if they don't like it they don't come over much. I love my pups and cats and wouldn't have it any different. Hope you find the answer. I do think the febreeze really helps. Good luck. Ginger, Duke, and Diablo


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

We are going to replace our carpets with hard flooring as we carry out a few home improvements. Carpets do hold smells whatever you try and do 

I'm a bit of a fanatic when it comes to chemicals in the home, it's bad enough for us, but it's possibly harder on the dogs, especially carpet fresheners and shampoos. Air sprays also settle there.
Of course they tell us they are safe...

I use eco friendly products when I can and burn essential oils (some care needed here too.)

An open window, weather allowing is the best and most natural air freshener 

Barbara x


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm a bit funny with cleaning products as well, for a few reasons, some attract animals to urinate more, and also for health (my asthma and the dogs health too)

I have laminate flooring, I use zoflora disenfectant on it as I love the smell.
I wipe the glass areas of my lightbulbs with essential oil ( a few drops on a clean white cloth ONLY on the glass, when your lights are on it warms up and smells lovely)
use febreeze on the fabrics, and have those air freshners on the walls.

I loathe plug ins, I have a friend in insurance and he said there has been a MASSIVE increas in house fires lately, caused by plug ins!

I bathe the dogs weekly, in between if they smell I rub them with bicarbonate soda, you can shake that on carpets too. ( I Was warned by a good friend NOT to use shake and vac as it can kill dogs if they have an allergic reaction to it)

IF they do poop or wee on carpets I was with biological powder in hot water. Helps remove the smell.

I also have inoisers in the house


but I MAY go a bit OTT lol


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I use candles when people are over. I always make sure I clean up behind them daily as they use pee pads inside. I have heard that the plug ins are the number 1 cause of fires here in the states and not to leave them in when not at home (I quit using them after I saw that as it scared me:-( ) I also use febreeze and the carpet powder although I do not have alot of carpet. Before people come over I vaccum my furniture and use a sticky lint roller to get up any hair I may have missed;-)


----------



## furriefriend (Jul 25, 2008)

You are right about the chemicals I like some of your ideas abou using aromatherapy oils as I said before I do like some of the ideas people have come up with, must go have a house to clean LOL


----------



## ChihuahuaRidge (Jul 15, 2008)

I have multiples actually 7 of the little boogers, and I have several tricks I use, I spray the couch with fabric softner and water in a spray bottle and the carpet Let it dry well before walking on it, If they mess on the carpet, I spray that area with Vinagar to keep them from going back to that area.. do not spray it where you want them to go because it repells them I use mouthwash in a spray bottle to clean the bathrooms .. and Sams has something called odor ban I also put layers of newspapers under the puppy pads I also have an air purifyer running and it helps..


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

We use febreeze and those plug in air fresheners (I loooove those lol). I've also got a candle addiction so I've got those burning constantly too lol. 

I did find that Spray 'N Wash takes the smell out of carpets. You can also use white vinegar and that is supposed to take out any smells too.

So far no one has said that my house smells like dog.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I use febreeze,carpet powders, and ive just bought a vax upright carpet washer which is great.


----------



## majic (May 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone... I like the idea of burning essential oils, will give that a try. I didn't even think about plug-ins being a fire risk - eek! I'll also get hold of some febreeze.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Does the smell just smell like doggy body smell or urine smell???? I am obsessed with making sure my house has no odors but good ones lol!! I vaccum my carpet with my Pet Dyson OMG you would NOT believe what comes up with that vaccum it is THE best out there. I use those glade fireless candless with the oils, they are battery opperated so no fire hasard. I keep one in every room downstairs, plus they are soo pretty in the evening. I am deathly afraid of any regular candles though. I won't have them in my house. In the doggies bedroom I make sure all of their bedding is washed often, and their little playpens are cleaned daily with the Nature's miracle doggy odor spray. I LOOVE their products. The evergreen scent smells awesome. I also keep one of the containers of lavender scent that has that squishy block of jelly like stuff in it, that makes their room smell nothing like a dog.ANd #1 bath your dogs often, it is that stinky dander that smells up a house that I hate. I grew up with an Irish setter that made that stink thoughout the house. I HATED it, so I will never have a stinky house with my own little girls. I HATE doggy odor in homes, so I can understand where your coming from. 

LOri


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I have the pet upright Dyson too, you think there is no hair then 'hey presto' a hairball goes round in the clear container.


----------



## ChiFan (Jul 6, 2007)

We also have a pet Dyson and we couldn't believe the amount of fur it pulled out of the carpet... that we THOUGHT was clean. We don't like the doggy smell either. We wash our three weekly, as well as their bedding. As to the carpets... well, those are coming up as soon as we can afford it, and we're putting down wood laminate flooring.

We also leave the windows open during the Fall/winter months to "air out" the house. During the summer it gets kinda stale smelling because it's so hot we have to run the A/C.

We don't like to use a lot of powders, etc on the carpet. They make the puppies sneeze and cough a lot. You just have to stay ahead and keep everything spotless.


----------



## furriefriend (Jul 25, 2008)

Where do you buy natures miracle products do you have an website ?


----------



## ChihuahuaRidge (Jul 15, 2008)

I think you can order them from Petco or Petsmart


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Deleted.....


----------



## furriefriend (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks will try petsmart dont think we have a pet co


----------



## Dixie's mom (Jan 3, 2007)

I use the plug in on on end but i have a scent stories at the other end , i run that and it smells so great ! Keeps it from smelling !


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

We have all wood or ceramic tile floors throughout our house. We use a Swivel Sweeper to sweep the floors about twice a week. We mop the wood floors on an as needed basis, but we mop the tile floors weekly. 

We throw out their pee pads as soon as they are used and put down new ones right away. We spray Fabreze in the air (on an as needed basis) where their pee pads are located. 

We leave our windows open for fresh air during the warm weather. We wash the girl's bedding and blankets every other week. The girls get baths as needed (more often during the warmer months) and daily wipe down of their faces, paws, and genitals with a clean warm moist towel before bed time.


----------



## ChihuahuaRidge (Jul 15, 2008)

I order everything from either petco.com or petsmart.com, since I am so far out, saves me a 100 plus mile trip..


----------



## Dixie's mom (Jan 3, 2007)

I agree , if you tend to leave the pee pads down it can get pretty stinky ! My chi is also given a clean bath weekly and kept clean !


----------



## ChihuahuaRidge (Jul 15, 2008)

I use the pee pads from diget, I order them too, they are quilted and absorb much much better and absorb odors too, They seems expensive, but if you order a large amount, you get a discount, I order 400 at a time, and they come in boxes for easy storage


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

i didn't read the posts but i have hard wood floors and i bleach them about once a day


----------

